# Scope for 22-250



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right category, but I figured I'd give it a shot here... I had a great Saturday at Sportsman's Warehouse and came home with a Savage 10 Predator in 22-250 
[attachment=0:2nbsrrbr]q3AO1q5A8_SVyiqnA3x.png[/attachment:2nbsrrbr]
Now I just need to figure out what scope to put on it. I want to use this rifle for coyotes and rock chucks/ other varmints so I want something with a little more magnification.

Anyone have experience with the Nikon buckmaster 4.5-14 or Vortex Crossfire 6-18? Basically just looking for some advice on the direction I should go. I thought about a Traditions 6-24x, but I know the cheaper scopes tend to not do so well at higher magnifications. Any help would be great!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the Nikon coyote hunter on my Savage 250 and I love the it. I was pleasantly surprised by the scope based on the lower price tag. I have the 4.5 - 14 and it's met my needs just fine. Here is the link:
http://www.cabelas.com/riflescopes-niko ... pe-1.shtml


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a buckmaster 4.5-14x40. Decent glass for the money. It will be a little dark around dusk (it's no nightforce). Clicks are solid with no zero shift. If you are going to get the bdc reticle you better look through one first. You might not like the circles for rock chucks at 300 yards. I had it on my 223 for a couple years before I got a good deal on something better. I am giving it to my brother because it has been so reliable.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 3 Buckmaster 6-18's on 3 different varmint rifles. Great scopes for what I paid. I love my Nikes. I hear very good things about Vortex Vipers. :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gwailow said:


> I have the Nikon coyote hunter on my Savage 250 and I love the it. I was pleasantly surprised by the scope based on the lower price tag. I have the 4.5 - 14 and it's met my needs just fine. Here is the link:
> http://www.cabelas.com/riflescopes-niko ... pe-1.shtml


Funny, I have the same scope and hate it. Nay, I loathe it. The optic quality is very good but the BDC reticle stinks imo. It doesnt provide very good accuracy due to the ring covering a 3 or 4 inch circle at 100 yards. If you are shooting something large like a coyote, thats fine. But its not very good for hitting small targets imo.

Not saying you shouldnt buy one, but understand its limitations before you jump in.

Super cool rifle btw 8) thats my first pick for a Savage


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Bax* said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Nikon coyote hunter on my Savage 250 and I love the it. I was pleasantly surprised by the scope based on the lower price tag. I have the 4.5 - 14 and it's met my needs just fine. Here is the link:
> ...


Really? I thought I would hate it to begin with, but I have been really surprised by it. I have done some long range (5-700 yds) with it, and it's worked fairly well. That's been at milk jug sized objects though. I'll be chasing p-dogs with it next month so that may change my opinion. One thing I really like about it, is the first circle is exactly the same size as the circle targets I shoot at 100 yds. All I need to do was cover the circle perfectly and I was shooting lights out excellent groups. Of course the Savage firearm and the loads are partially responsible as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gwailow said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > gwailow said:
> ...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I've got a Nikon Monarch with the BDC and I've really liked it quite a bit. I did take a stroll into Cal Ranch to look at the Nikon Coyote and while I definitely think it's a quality scope, I'm not so sure that I really loved the reticle. I think I'd have a hard time with not having a center crosshair, but that's just me (not so worried about shooting live targets, just sighting in and getting a tight group). I'm still going to keep looking through as many as I can in the next little while.. I'm impatient and wanting to shoot this thing!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> I think I'd have a hard time with not having a center crosshair, but that's just me (not so worried about shooting live targets, just sighting in and getting a tight group).


That was the most frustrating part for me. My groups were roughly 1" with the scope when I know I could do better if I knew for sure that I was perfectly centered. I think Nikon should consider putting a dot in the center of the top ring just to help with centering. Just my $0.02


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The Nikes I shoot don't have the rings. Dots or fine crosshairs are what I prefer.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

All the dots and lines in BDC scopes only correspond with one set of external ballistics. If your load does not exactly duplicate that used to design the scope all you have gained is a whole bunch of additional stuff to memorize. I have given up on them. But I don’t shoot at targets a long way away.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> All the dots and lines in BDC scopes only correspond with one set of external ballistics. If your load does not exactly duplicate that used to design the scope all you have gained is a whole bunch of additional stuff to memorize. I have given up on them. But I don't shoot at targets a long way away.


Well said! I cant believe how much i have had to memorize to use my Zeiss Z-1000 scope :shock: Its a bit of a joke honestly


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Get a Vortex... calculate your balistics and buy a custom turret for it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> Get a Vortex... calculate your balistics and buy a custom turret for it.


That's the route I'm leaning to right now... I'm looking pretty hard at the Viper line right now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Vortex... calculate your balistics and buy a custom turret for it.
> ...


I have yet to meet a person that did not like their Vortex. I personally dont own one (yet) but have looked at several and thought they had great clarity for the price


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bax* said:


> I have yet to meet a person that did not like their Vortex. I personally dont own one (yet) but have looked at several and thought they had great clarity for the price


I'm a pretty big vortex fan... I have a diamondback scope and the diamondback binos and they've been awesome so far. I have a buddy that works at a store that sells vortex optics, I'm just waiting to see if he can get a deal on a viper. If not, I might have to be more reasonable and stick with a Nikon.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

When i got my viper pst i had been looking for almost 7 months. Vortex had low production on it and very high demand. I left call me backs everywhere and sportsmans ended up calling me. I wanted a second focal plane scope but ended up getting a first focal plane for 250 more. Very very much worth it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Well fellas, after thinking about it for a long time, I finally pulled the trigger on a Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40 with BDC. I found a great deal NIB on ebay for $320. I couldn't get that great of a deal on the Vortex Viper so I decided I should go with the Nikon as it fit my budget a little better. I'm stoked for it to arrive next week... thanks for all the input!


----------

